# Posting Photos



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All,

I have bought watches, sold watches and viewed many of your fab watches on this forum, but the one thing I haven't done is post any pics of my own.

I feel bad as I said I would, with regard to a few instances when people have offered advice and asked to see the end result.

I do recall a wile ago somebody posted a really good thread; which listed a range of sites that offered free hosting, as well as step-by-step illustrated instructions how to get photos linked in and added to posts.

Does anyone have a link to this thread as I cannot for the life of me find it?

Any help with getting pics posted appreciated!!!

Regards

Neal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I inadvertently deleted it Neal but don't worry it is resurescted in the hints and tips forum new and improved









there are a few hosts listed

Here's the thread link http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you PG,

That's exactly the one I had in mind, will be sure not to lose it now and will give it a whirl in the next few days!!

Many Thanks!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your welcome Neal, I keep adding image hosting site names everytime I come across one that our members seem to be happy with.


----------

